# Punk Shows Need Lyrical Clarity



## Maxx Power (Mar 11, 2015)

I went to a punk show when I landed in Norther California, and let me tell you something, punk shows need to adjust their levels so I can understand the lead singer. Don't get me wrong, I love to move with the chaos coming out of the heavy distorted soaked amps but where I get lost is when the lead singer talks about the journey they embarked on to write the song they're going to play and just what it means to him/her. What then follows that is a loud bowl of jumbled sound which the message he/she is trying to convey get's lost in. 

The singers words are in front and when their words are fueled by those types of heavy sounds that are rocketing towards him, the words fly over the audience and splatter on the wall and slowly drip down onto the ground. The words become scrambled and unheard and the whole thing just get's lost to me. I like writing and singing and it grinds my gears when I cant hear the singer the way they're meant to be heard.

What I can't stand is when the front man/woman yells something like, "this song is about what it means to be alive and how we need to come together to fight the bullshit. Ready 1,2,3,4! (Chaotic noise)" And these front people are screaming their hearts out and I can't hear a damn word! It's like the guitar, bass player, and the drummer are saying "fuck your words, we're better". And I don't like that.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Mar 12, 2015)

Their is always gospel music if the punk scene doesnt fit for you, lol. Im sure they are playing for themselves more so them for playing for audiences at this stage & it is almost therapeutic. Most young punk bands are just inexperienced musicians filled with angst with very little practice time or musical training. Most agree that displaying energy & expressing your emotion while writing about life is fundamental. Maybe some feel that being less polished makes them more true to a scene & less lame ass pop punk. I believe that punk is not giving a fuck what others think & or conforming to others opinions. With playing gigs & thru much practice & trial & error of songs, member cohesion & dedication often lead to more refined bands, lyrics & songs. Also a good foh & sound guy with enough time to a soundcheck could most likely solve some of this. 

I feel the same way as you @Maxx Power about metal but atleast I can still follow along & appreciate the 3 chords tempo of punk. With much metal its just sounds like fake anger & evil with overpowering instrumentation to me. When some kid is writing original music & leaving everything on stage regardless of his musical or vocal ability impresses me & even if it sounds like shit & incomprehensible.


----------



## Maxx Power (Mar 19, 2015)

Gospel Music?! ::dead:: that comment killed me, lol. When I'm moshing around I just ride out the sounds but it would be nice to get some vocals in there. So if someone sucked is singing you only reallly care about if they're playing from their heart?


----------



## Jaguwar (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh no no NO Maxx!!! It's not as much about the lyrics as it is about the vocalizations! It IS about the noise, the sound, the FEELS. Some forms of metal are the same way. To name one band, Deafheaven had one of THE best albums come out in 2013 (and lemme tell ya, their next one is HIGHLY anticipated)... and you can't actually understand a word George is singing. But the emotion is real, and he puts on one of the best metal shows out there, not through the use of lots of lights (like, say, Intronaut, whom I saw in the same concert last year) but solely through his vocalizations. 

I'll admit is an acquired taste. I'm not necessarily into punk, but if we ever happen to cross paths somewhere and there's a good cheap show in the area, maybe I'll get to show you.


----------



## Maxx Power (Mar 23, 2015)

Maybe I would have to see in person just what you're talking about lol. If I'm ever in Athens I'll let you know. ::borg::


----------



## Jaguwar (Mar 23, 2015)

Shit, by July I'll be on the road, actually. Who knows, it's a big country... but a small world indeed!


----------

